# Skin Cancer Screening



## dballard2004

If a patient comes into the clinic for a skin cancer screening (no E/M being performed), we are using ICD-9 code of V76.43 and the preventative counseling codes based on time.  What happens if during the screening we find something of concern?  Does this then change to an E/M service where we can code an E/M office visit code (99201-99215)?


----------



## Herbie Lorona

If you find something of concern you can also bill for a E&M Code with modifier 25 along with the Prevenative Visit


----------



## dballard2004

That is what I thought too!  Thanks so very much


----------



## kasdmb

*RE Derm Question*

Just because a problem may be found upon routine screening does not _automatically_ justify payment for an additional E&M. Please read your guidelines. They specifically state that "If an abnormality is encountered or a preexisting problem is addressed in the process of performing this preventive medicine evaluation and management service, and *if the problem or abnormality is significant enough to require additional work to perform the key components of a problem-oriented E/M service*, then the appropriate Office/Outpatient code 99201-99215 should also be reported.


----------

